# Crate Training and Carpet Cleaner



## jlamonica (Aug 20, 2011)

We will be getting our very first V this coming Friday and we are excited to have found this forum! We will be crate training her- any tips and advice? Also, for those times when she goes to the bathroom on the carpets- what products have you found to be very effective for cleaning up the stain and removing the smell? I know a lot of people use Nature's Miracle and even plain old Resolve, but I didn't know if there was anything that worked better. Thanks!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations! We brought home our Vizsla puppy the third week of July and life has not been the same since!  We had to work really hard with crate training - Pippa hated her crate at first. We used a KONG stuffed with peanut butter and kibble at night (which really helped her to go to sleep) and during the day I would practice/train her to get into her crate and drop lots of treats when she was in it. We did this every day for weeks...and now she loves her crate for the most part. 
We use Nature's Miracle for accidents and we think it works great. Especially on carpets! Good luck and welcome!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been using a product by Purina Pet Gear which is a pet stain an odor eliminator. I like it because it works on hard surfaces as well as our carpet. Smells good too


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

It took me a couple days to figure this out, and it may work for you. If I layed on the floor and put my head in the crate and let my shoulders block the way out until Brooklyn layed down and was calm, and only then closed the door. Then there was no issue. During this time I would talk to her and give her kisses. Sometimes this took 15 min, but it was better than the alternative! Just be patient with the crate training, I thought we would never get there, but now she loves her crate and goes in it on her own. 

Here is a video of the crate "horror" we went through:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-7Jlq0Ljtc


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

That video is great - ours was just this incessant whine. Nothing monkey-esque. 

Just work at it. Use the search bar in the forum to just look up crate training and there are literally about 100 million posts on it. Every dog is different, but i think the resounding message is consistency and do not break down. It is very loud and tough too sleep those first few months, but pays off big time later. 

We are at 10mo. and still have sep anx issues if she's not dog tired. A long lasting kong treat helps for sure. But if we'r ein a rush or something I can hear her from the driveway - just gotta ride it out til shes' about 24months and that switch gets turned off.


----------



## jlamonica (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! Will definitely try them all out  And that video is too funny. I already bought a couple sets of ear plugs... hopefully we will be able to push through!


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

My pups just took to the crate very well. Suggestion that worked for us is that they will cry. One of our pups liked it when we laid on the floor by the crate and every night we moved a little further away until we were in our bed. We put the crate in our bedroom. Now she just lays in it for fun, when she naps. Our other V, doesn't like it but doesn't hate it. Wish you luck, just don't give in!


----------



## dfnagy (Sep 30, 2011)

When we bought a crate. We put some comfy beeding into it, toys and laid a trail to treats leading to a big treat in the cage. Our V took it straight away.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

missed the second question: http://www.howtocleanthings.com/how-to-clean-cat-urine.htm 

We have a cat - try cleaning that smell! :'(

This solution works better than any market solution for pups/cats...it just takes longer and isnt "quick" takes about 2-4 hrs depending on humidity in the house, but it WORKS. 

Use a rubber dish glove to rub the solution in / let dry / vacum up. Plus its cheap and can be premixed.


----------

